# Kärcher K7.85M Vs Kranzle K1150T



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

Time for a new pressure washer.

Anyone care to comment on whether the Kranzle is worth the extra cash over the Karcher?

Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've just got the 7.85 and it's ace, but i would bet the Kranzle is in a different league


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

Epoch - is the hose long enough on the Karcher to do the whole car without moving the unit?

Cheers


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

whoami said:


> Time for a new pressure washer.
> 
> Anyone care to comment on whether the Kranzle is worth the extra cash over the Karcher?
> 
> Cheers. :thumb:


YES:thumb:


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

streaky said:


> YES:thumb:


Okay but in what ways?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

whoami said:


> Epoch - is the hose long enough on the Karcher to do the whole car without moving the unit?
> 
> Cheers


YEP got the same P/W and the hose is well long enough to do my van without moving the machine :detailer:


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> YEP got the same P/W and the hose is well long enough to do my van without moving the machine :detailer:


Excellent - how are you getting on with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Kranzle are the puppys sweatys!!

Top quality machine


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

whoami said:


> Excellent - how are you getting on with it?


well i can not fault it m8, very high water flow rate and loads of pressure, good long hose and easy to wind on coil for storage, so it gets my vote as i find it hard to believe another p/w is a lot better than it for more money


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> well i can not fault it m8, very high water flow rate and loads of pressure, good long hose and easy to wind on coil for storage, so it gets my vote as i find it hard to believe another p/w is a lot better than it for more money


That's what I was thinking.

Lots of folk say that the Kranzle is better (and it may be) but noone has commented on why.

Any takers??


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

just bought this one http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/invt/205248&bklist=
its Karcher K399M Pressure Washer cheap as chips


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

whoami said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Lots of folk say that the Kranzle is better (and it may be) but noone has commented on why.
> 
> Any takers??


they are built to last, expensive but well worth the money...you never hear a kranzle packing in!! had my b13-150 for 2 yrs now and never had any problems. Quality bit of kit


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I have no experience of that model Karcher, just a K580m, then got the Kranzle and yes, it is in a different league to the Karcher I had. The Karcher felt like it was made of video rental box plastics, and was very low rent all round. The Kranzle is commercial quality stuff, built like a tank and solid, no flexy bits. 15m hose on the K1150T together with the pressure hose reel is worth paying the extra over the K1150. The Kranzle feels totally bomb proof, and will last years. If something does go wrong, there is excellent spares and repair back up available. It's got good water flow and packs a punch too, it's quality gear alright.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I would have thought the Kranzle would be built better and would be much more servicable than the Karcher


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=37438 :thumb:


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

No-one has really given a ********** reason to splash out the extra cash but I like nice sparkly stuff  so the Kranzle it is.

Now, where to buy??


----------



## nicensleazy (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone got the Karcher K6 95 ?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

whoami said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> No-one has really given a ********** reason to splash out the extra cash but I like nice sparkly stuff  so the Kranzle it is.
> 
> Now, where to buy??


Mark of Autobrite in the suppliers section sells Kranzles or there is
http://www.kranzle.co.uk/ which also has a lot of info about them.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

My hose for the Karcher is 9mts and I think i could do with another 3 just cover every type and size of vehicle........so a 12mts hose is what you want :thumb: 

Bryan


----------

